# Fat SAE - parasites?



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

So...any ideas? Parasites, going to blow up? I have some ideas (gravid female perhaps?), but I'd like to hear what you guys think.

From what I can tell this fishie is swimming and eating actively, and as you can see in the picture below, looks quite healthy aside from the huge belly.

I've never seen an SAE like this before, here is a picture of fish in question, one of my Father's SAE's:


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Errrgh....wow. Thats so big. O_O

I would say parasites... But thats just me.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

doesn't look like normal gravidness. What's the diet like? Have you tried any antiparasitics yet?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Could be a case of dropsy or some kind of internal parasit. I've never seen a SAE like that before too.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I had a danio which looked similar; never found out what was wrong thought. I returned them to big-als. 

I think it was parasites as well.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Hrm, what is the least invasive anti-parasitic?

I'd rather cull the fish than ruin the tank.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Prazipro would be a decent start.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Talked to Harold down at Menagerie - he doesn't think (from the photos and my description) that it is parasites. I think I agree.

I'll wait it out and see, maybe, somehow, someway, my Dad has just the perfect setup for breeding SAE's! Weird.

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Even if it's nothing, would it be a safe bet to quarantine the SAE anyways?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Maybe, but trying to catch an SAE in a heavily planted 75g tank is beyond my patience


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Well if the SAE is hard to catch, leave it there and grab the rest out.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

It died yesterday, looked like some sort of sist or cancer on closer inspection.

Everyone else seems to be doing ok.


----------

